# Meal plan for 5'0, 115lbs woman . ..



## AnnaDTX (Jun 28, 2005)

I must admit for as long as I have been training I never got the diet thing down . ..  I need help.  Current diet is:

Breakfast: toast w/ apple butter and non-fat yogurt

Snack: fruit,usually an apple or banana

Lunch: Lean cuisine, small salad

Snack: cottage chz/peaches

Dinner: Soup & 1/2 sandwich 


Lately, my diet is pretty sh*tty.  I have a coke here and there and after I workout I eat horrible, like chips and dips!?  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 28, 2005)

anna   

this needs a lottttt of work


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 28, 2005)

ok well 1st of all we need to know if you want to lose, gain, or maintain your weight. what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh yea, I need to lose about 5lbs, my "pudge" is evenly distributed, I don't just gain in one area.  So bascially, I want to lose some fat and gain MORE muscle.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 28, 2005)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

this is where it all starts baby.

www.fitday.com is where you can track all of your calories.

you need protein, carbs, and fats with every meal.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 28, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> I must admit for as long as I have been training I never got the diet thing down . .. I need help. Current diet is:


I'm sure Emma will own me in her advice but here's what I think. 



			
				AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Breakfast: toast w/ apple butter and non-fat yogurt


Ok, first make sure you are eating whole wheat toast, and not white toast. Instead of apple butter, how about cutting up some apple? Top your toast with some no fat cottage cheese and cracked pepper. Make sure your yogurt is sweetened with Splenda and not sugar. Also, how about adding a multivitamin to this meal along with 2 fish oil caps? Another alternative for you, is having plain toast with a 3 egg omelette (1 whole egg, 2 egg whites).. mix in all the mushrooms/green pepper/onion/whatever veggies are in the fridge that you like.



			
				AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Snack: fruit,usually an apple or banana


The banana is good. You probably want to have some protein in this snack, so how about picking up some ON Whey, and having a vanilla whey shake with water, and adding in 2 fish oil caps? Also since you want to lose a bit of 'pudge', you can try out Green tea caps as well, as they'll help you with that and provide you with some essential antioxidants as well. I haven't taken them myself, but check on the dosage, and maybe you can incorporate that in this time as well.



			
				AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Lunch: Lean cuisine, small salad


Ok. I myself haven't had a lean cuisine, but I *imagine* they are high in sodium or something else you don't want. How about you refrain from pickin up lean cuisines, and pick up some skinless boneless chicken breast in the freezer at all times, or some salmon ready to be grilled? You can find tons of good recipes for chicken and salmon around these boards too. Small salad, very nice, just make sure you are not using dressing heavily loaded with fat. For dressing, I put about a quarter teaspoon of olive oil, some vinegar and some pepper, but most people don't like that. You can also add half a cup of broccoli or asparagus to this meal if you like.



			
				AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Snack: cottage chz/peaches


Looks good, try to make the peaches fresh as opposed to the ones canned that have syrup on them. Also the best cottage cheese is fat free cottage cheese. Maybe add 2 more fish oil caps to this snack (and potentially another green tea cap).



			
				AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Dinner: Soup & 1/2 sandwich


If you make your own home-made soups, thats excellent, but the only problem I really see in most canned soups is that they have ungodly amounts of sodium in them.. Being that you don't want a ton of sodium in your diet in the first place, I sorta back off when I see canned soups. How about making yourself a whole sandwich (on whole wheat bread), and adding a cup of cauliflower or some roasted peppers and zucchini to this meal? That would be much better.



			
				AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> Lately, my diet is pretty sh*tty. I have a coke here and there and after I workout I eat horrible, like chips and dips!? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Don't have coke, or chips and dip  . The reason you are probably wanting these things is because you aren't eating enough regular food during the day. If the above still isn't enough, you can keep a bag of walnuts with you, and just have a handful once or twice a day and wash it down with water, or diet coke *if you MUST.*

As per 'losing weight and gaining musle', just make sure you are drinking water all the time except for when you have your whey shake, and if you must, have a diet coke once or twice a week (I don't drink it, I'm really not a fan of aspartame/phenylalinine). Doing some light cardio will help you, and lifting weights will tone you up well too, so if you don't have a gym membership, get one... It's the summer, so no excuses  

Anyways, I hope this helps, and good luck


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS IS PERFECT, THANKS FOR ALL THE TIPS!  i JUST NEED SOME ADJUSTING!  I DON'T NEED THE COKES OR EXTRA JUNK FOOD, I CAN SAY NO TO THE BAD FOOD, GUESS I WAS FEELING LAZY LATELY.  THANKS ALOT FOR THE STEP BY STEP GUIDE.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 28, 2005)

no worries.. just keep at it and it will all work out for ya


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes...

Baby steps, baby... 

Cut out all the soda 

Instead of the lean cuisine, have a packet of tuna


----------

